# Bilateral add on codes



## tgutierrez (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, I probably knew this previously but it must have fallen out of my brain because I sure don't know it now.

I have CPT code 67332 (add on code) that was performed bilaterally. I'm having some issues with the payer and denying for modifier.

So whats the correct way? With a 50 modifier or without? I have found literature to both effects.

Thanks


----------



## gost (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't use -50 with 67332.  Report 67332 twice.


----------

